# OCT 5 MOSSY ROLLOUT ( at a later time)



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey peeps ! 

me and a few of the guys here in so cal plan on rolling out from Pomona at 9 30 AM sharp !


if your interested in coming let me know.

meeting place is

Southridge Apartments
150 West Drake St
Pomona CA 91767


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

already down 4 it, you know me man. I'll see ya dere


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

*I'm down for whatever whenever however*

yeah, anyone interested in going, meet us up at Liuspeed's place...try to be there like at 9AM...........we leave at 9:30, no later.............


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i was planning on rolling out w/ my brother... he has a 01 maxima and i have a 95 200sx (my other brother has a 01 sentra. hehe, nissan family) i dunno if we're gonna roll in 2 cars or not. anyhow. pomonas on the way (right? from fontana) so maybe we'll meet up. you guys dont wanna leave earlier, since its all the way out there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

umm, well, if we leave like at 9:30, its about an hour drive so we would get there like at 10:30(fashionably late)........not too early and not too late, almost a perfect time since the show starts at 9:00(probably will start picking up at 10)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn...this is gonna be one big ass Nissan meet!! I hope I can get my shit done before it's time to leave. I'm trying to shave the door handles and smooth out my primer...it's a little choppy from the last sander I used. Got a good orbital sander for my Altima now!

Hope to see you all there! And watch out for the Altima's...we're gonna be rollin DEEP!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

glowstick boy u wanna roll out with us?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a big group meeting in Irvine that morning (earlier, 8:00 AM I believe). The NorCal guys are getting a hotel for Friday night in Irvine, then meeting up with a huge group from Walnut/Rowland Heights. They should be rolling 20+ cars deep..  Go earlier!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *There's a big group meeting in Irvine that morning (earlier, 8:00 AM I believe). The NorCal guys are getting a hotel for Friday night in Irvine, then meeting up with a huge group from Walnut/Rowland Heights. They should be rolling 20+ cars deep..  Go earlier!!  *


WAY 2 early. in order 2 meet up with you all i gotta wake up around 6 - 7 am. 2 early for me.. 8 - 830 is good for me 2 wake up.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *WAY 2 early. in order 2 meet up with you all i gotta wake up around 6 - 7 am. 2 early for me.. 8 - 830 is good for me 2 wake up. *




Some of the Walnut/Rowland Heights guys are meeting for breakfast at Denny's at 6:30, leaving there at 7:30, and getting to the Spectrum by 7:50.. 

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56862

I believe this is going to be one of the larger caravans for this Mossy meet...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

this mossy show is gonna be off the hook then, it has people from all the way up in NORCAL mobbin' deep.......i think its tight that they caravan(other people on the freeway would be like "what the hell?! all nissan rollin'"...............theyre gonna take over the freeway, and punk all the lil hondas on the freeway..haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Yea if you see a bunch of altima's rollin in a line...you know who it is and where we're goin... 

Anyways...you guys see that they closed registration? They got 120 people registered already!!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Yea if you see a bunch of altima's rollin in a line...you know who it is and where we're goin...
> 
> Anyways...you guys see that they closed registration? They got 120 people registered already!! *


This meet is gonna be huge... I suggest everyone get there early..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i get there by 11 am or 10 30 AM


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i get there by 11 am or 10 30 AM *


Are you registered?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you hafta be registered to go watch the show? im not participating in showing off my car. =\


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

hey nissanracer805...im down to go but im gona be tired yo lol..i jsut realized i have it off cause i requested for that day off knwoing i was gonna be comign home from magic mountain late that night(work night yeahhhhh the parks all ours hehe) anyhow.....so hit me up yo and whats up witht his register thingy? how much does it cost to get in or info ya pleaseeee lol maybe this one non-nissan usa version car (infiniti) can roll with ya lol....i can drink lotsss of coffee:0P peace.maybe i can bring some peeps too who knows lol


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *you hafta be registered to go watch the show? im not participating in showing off my car. =\ *


Oh nevermind.. I was under the impression that you were showing..


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

dang ry ry dont scare me like that...lol...its a long drive down there:0P


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Oh nevermind.. I was under the impression that you were showing.. *


naw.. my car is 2 much bone stock to show.. =)


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

See you guys there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

Who cares if it's bone stock! My car is hella ugly right now. Primered, sucky sound system, some neons underneath, ummm...4 painted doors *haven't done the dash yet*, shaved door handles and trunk...and that's it. I just wanna go see the Skylines and meet up with everyone else!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going with just my intake and exhaust.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok i think im going to be able to make the show. But it would be way out of my way to go to liuspeeds house to meet up. I was wondering when abouts will the northern fellas will be riding through Fresno? Right in central Cali highway 99. I would like to caravan with you guys. If not ill meet everybody at the show. We should all have a meeting spot at the show. So we can mobb deep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*so lets get this straight*

so, from what i'm understanding, u dont have to register your car or yourself unless youre actually gonna show off your car right?..........so wassup gEE805. u gonna mobb deep with us or what? lol i just hope there is plenty of parking....


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Yea...if you don't wanna show off the car, you don't have to register...but you have to park away from everyone else...in another parking spot or something. I registered so I can park next to all the other Altima's.  I raelly don't care what other people think of my car...it's not finished yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*it is what it is*

this is a first annual thing anyways, so its not the best organized as it is, but i'm sure it is still gunna be tight. i didnt wanna show off my car either, even tho it has some stuff, not to show off or nothin' but i just wanna see fellow nissan ballerz


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*grubb after the show*

yo, me and Liuspeed were talking about how we should all get 2gether after the show and meet up somewhere to eat.....whatever place it is, as long as its good, liu was thinking about UpperHouse, its a place up in Walnut, CA by Pomona, i dont care where it is, i just think we should chill


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey me and nissanracer805 were wondering if anyone would want to hang out afterwards like grab something to eat.

i suggested " _The Upper House _ " in Walnut. they serve the most awesome food there.

Nissanracer805 suggested dennys


wat all your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*chill out*

yeah, i mean for me, it doesnt really matter where we can/should go, as long as we can sit down, eat and talk about the phenomenoms we just saw would be hella tight


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes. i totally agree


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea that sounds pretty cool. But one thing how are we all going to recognize every one? What thing could we all do to know that we are from the fourm?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I have an idea. Here is a pic of me and my wife. This is the most recent. If you see me, just come on up and indroduce yourself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

lol...you don't want me comin up. I'll be drooling over your woman.   

Nice catch man! She going too? I'm trying to get the balls to ask this one girl down there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *lol...you don't want me comin up. I'll be drooling over your woman.
> 
> Nice catch man! She going too? I'm trying to get the balls to ask this one girl down there.  *


ROFL !! GLOWSTICK BOY IM WITH YA ! HAHAHA


jk Nostromadas... i got a girl.










she the one in the black shirt. the other 2 are her cousin and friend.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nope sorry bud, she isnt comming. Im still trying to talk her into it, but she told me that me and my buddies should go. Isnt she the best?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes. she is.. i still say try convincing her more. hehehe.


jk jk


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone interested in gettin some grub after the mossy show?

we are thinkin about _The Upper House _ in walnut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

hey, u guys have such understanding gurlfriends..........mine's a biatch. lol


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

hEY NISSAN805er..yeah yo im gonna roll and i have a spec-v whos willing to roll with us too. i left you a message so call me yo...im down and im gonna brign 2 girls with me..along with two other guy friends....so hit me up so we can carvan down there yo....even though my car stock:0P...anyhow u know the numba yo. if not go to my work or something lol....anyhow....damn am i the only one without a girlfriend geeesss lol:0P


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

gEE805 said:


> *anyhow....damn am i the only one without a girlfriend geeesss lol:0P *


hmm maybe ... hehehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*lucky*

gEE, youre lucky u dont have to put up with a gurl, at least not one like mine...lol..................................but u taking 2 gurls, so its all good, yeah, hit me up at the Mobil Gas station by best buy like at 7:15 that way we can roll out like at 730 and meet up at Liuspeed's crib


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

alrite, so how many of us is gonna meet up at LIUSPEED'S place?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aight i need confirmation of who is gonna be there.


1. Me (duh)
2. Nissanracer805 (Albert)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

fill ur name in the blanks. add more if needed


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well guys u just my e mail back from Greg at Mossy Here are the details.

There should be parking for you all nearby. You did need to register for the show, I have had some cancellations so there may be some spots. There was no fee to register this year, as we are just kicking it off. It will be a great event with all the participation scheduled so far. We sincerely look forward to seeing you all there!

Thanks, 

Greg V 

and the other mail.

REGISTER JUST TO SHOW THE CAR.

Thanks, 

Greg V 


He also said that there were a few cancelations, so there might a few spots left to show your ride. If you guys rae interested.
I hope this clears up any questions you guys have.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Since my unfortunate dent happened (liuspeed, you know what I'm talking about,) I don't think there's any chance I'll get into the show. When I get the drift kit, halo's and 17's, and of course get the dent fixed, then it's on. You know me guys, you can always put my name on the list, cause I'm usually down for whatever. Also, I don't have to worry about botherin with any gf's now, so I can just go there, kick back and relax. Been working way way way too much and need the time off. I might come with my homey and his 1990 300zx, but I dunno about that fool. If everything's still going down , then cool, if not then announce it here. I cancelled work for this baby, so I hope I get to have some fun (work at 6:00 am is never fun anyways,s oI bsed an excuse)

Peace Out Guys,


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

not me, i just told my manager straight ou.....'yo, i aint coming 2 work on saturday or sunday' and he was like 'ok, just write it down on a paper and give it 2 me'


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

yea I work for my cousin...and he just let's me take whenver off.  

Hey Liu...you goin to your house? Or are you going to get something to eat somewhere? I'll be down if it's not too far away. We're probably gonna leave Sunday....so i'm down. And we're stayin in a hotel like right across the street from the spectrum center from what I hear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Just to remind all ya'll we got a HUGE group meetin up in Irvine to roll out to the Mossy Show. We have about 25 cars booked to meet up.... i'm tellin ya'll... it's gonna be SICK rollin down there 25 cars deep... can ya'll say TOTAL NISSAN OWNAGE of the freeway?? 

Here's the link... 

http://altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=56862


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*TOTAL NISSAN OWNAGE OF THE FREEWAY!!!*

I'm so there! I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Meeting up with us in Irvine Stealth?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *yea I work for my cousin...and he just let's me take whenver off.
> 
> Hey Liu...you goin to your house? Or are you going to get something to eat somewhere? I'll be down if it's not too far away. We're probably gonna leave Sunday....so i'm down. And we're stayin in a hotel like right across the street from the spectrum center from what I hear.  *



we going to get something to eat nearby my place. about 10-15 min near by


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

hey speed... count me in on the list...im trying to get a spec-v to go with us to but i dont know..ill be rolling out of my town with nissan805er.... i need to make a call later tonight to see if hes down still......and as for me i currently have 2 girls going....for sure...im trying to work on 2 more(all my car can hold at times liek this i want a suv lol) anyhow ight if ya need me nissan805er has my celly cell or knows how to contact me:0P


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: lucky*



nissanracer805 said:


> *gEE, youre lucky u dont have to put up with a gurl, at least not one like mine...lol..................................but u taking 2 gurls, so its all good, yeah, hit me up at the Mobil Gas station by best buy like at 7:15 that way we can roll out like at 730 and meet up at Liuspeed's crib *


which best buy? i work @ the one in rancho, and there's a mobile near there, so i hope you guys mean there..... anyhow. i was supposed to work on sat, but i got the day off, cuz i swapped days w/ someone, so i plan on going. i just wanna be able to roll w/ a bunch of nissans and show everyone whats up


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ThaiBruin said:


> *Meeting up with us in Irvine Stealth? *


Yup! Gonna get up extra early. You guys are like right in my backyard, so I can't resist the opportunity to head down to a meet with a bunch of fellow enthusiasts!  I think I'm the only South OC Sentra that's representin' Its all good though.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *we going to get something to eat nearby my place. about 10-15 min near by *


Tight...maybe we can get a part started up at the hotel i'm stayin in...lol. I can definately bring Corona's if my cousin still has them!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Coronas? Did someone say Coronas? oooh...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *yea I work for my cousin...and he just let's me take whenver off.
> 
> Hey Liu...you goin to your house? Or are you going to get something to eat somewhere? I'll be down if it's not too far away. We're probably gonna leave Sunday....so i'm down. And we're stayin in a hotel like right across the street from the spectrum center from what I hear.  *


Possible mini-meet Friday night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*Meeting in Irvine.....*



ThaiBruin said:


> *Meeting up with us in Irvine Stealth? *


Coming down from Sacto. I will be meeting the Nissan group in Irvine. I'm the Aztec Red Sentra SE-R with a hood bra and missing front license plate.

Q in Sac


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Meeting in Irvine.....*



qinsac said:


> *Coming down from Sacto. I will be meeting the Nissan group in Irvine. I'm the Aztec Red Sentra SE-R with a hood bra and missing front license plate.*


I remember you 



Ry Ry said:


> *Possible mini-meet Friday night*


Dammit! and I work friday night til like 12 am. I hate Retail sometimes.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Is Pomona on the way to Oceanside from Whittier? I never go that direction so I don't know


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure. I think Pomona is north of Whittier, so you may be better off cruisin with us down in Irvine. I know for a fact that it is on the way down to Oceanside. Nismoprincess, are you planning to show your ride? I certianly hope you do!

-Sam


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Irvine sounds good 
No I'm not showing my car isn't ready yet


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *Irvine sounds good
> No I'm not showing my car isn't ready yet  *


 You may want to check a thread Ry Ry posted in here, because us sentra guys are planning to roll out with the Altimas.net crew. As ThaiBruin said, we're rolling at least 25 cars deep, if not more, and to repeat what I said earlier:

*TOTAL NISSAN OWNAGE OF THE FREEWAY! *

Its a pity you're not showing, I really dig your car, its a pretty sweet setup. See you there!

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

i've never seen nismoprincess's car..........but it should be pretty tight.................alrite, so i guess there will be 2 seperate meets......one in irvine at the spectrum and one at pomona at Liuspeed's place. And i guess we want to grub at UpperHouse? its about 10 mins away from Liuspeeds place, i've been there, pretty cool.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

if we're pretty definate on meeting @ that restaurant, someone might wanna call and let them know. that way we're not waiting outside to sit for like an hour


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

actually the best buys we meeting at is in oxnard(805).... so where we going nissanpower805......which meet up....pasadena versuses luispeed.......isnt luispeed more in our time frame.....can everyoen please give there LOCAL info and TIME leaving info and stuff so we all know wheres whos and when meeting lol:0P


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanracer805 said:


> *i've never seen nismoprincess's car..........but it should be pretty tight.....alrite, so i guess there will be 2 seperate meets......one in irvine at the spectrum and one at pomona at Liuspeed's place. And i guess we want to grub at UpperHouse? its about 10 mins away from Liuspeeds place, i've been there, pretty cool. *


You can see NismoPrincess' ride in the Member Rides Forum, trust me, its there. 

Yes, there is one in irvine, which is leaving by 8:00 to get to Mossy a bit early [see other thread], and one in Pomona at a later time. 

Those of you coming from the LA area and plan to meet in Irvine for the 'earlier one' please post it in the thread "Irvine Sentras..." and let me know that way, or via e-mail to [email protected]. 

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

150 WEST DRAKE ST
POMONA CA 91767

MY PLACE IS THAT ADDY !

9 30 AM ROLL OUT !

BE THERE AROUND 8 30 !


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Drive safely guys. See you there.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

damn. i got there right @ 930 and i didnt see anybody. i think you guys must have rolled out right before i got there, but i didnt see a long line of nissans on the way out tho. ohwell. i went w/ my friend, we got to mossy @ around 1100, i think.... took off after an hour, since it was so small. but lotta nice cars there, especially the chameleon-painted 200sx w/ the integ conversion front. and i saw mike kojima leaving in his daily driver b13


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *damn. i got there right @ 930 and i didnt see anybody. i think you guys must have rolled out right before i got there, but i didnt see a long line of nissans on the way out tho. ohwell. i went w/ my friend, we got to mossy @ around 1100, i think.... took off after an hour, since it was so small. but lotta nice cars there, especially the chameleon-painted 200sx w/ the integ conversion front. and i saw mike kojima leaving in his daily driver b13 *


So small??


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

haha, sorry... it wasnt small for a meet. but i didnt wanna stay for longer than i had, cuz i had walked around the lot like 3 times.


----------

